# Guitar Rig 4 Djent Presets



## ba55i5t (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey everyone

I've been working on getting a good "djent" preset out of Guitar Rig 4 PRO for a couple of months now. I was wondering if anyone has been doing the same and getting a good tone out of it for live and recording.

My presets: 

I think djent 2 is slightly better than djent 1, but those two are both good. Djent 3 is 'okay', I just wanted to mess around with another amp sim.

"real djent 1"
real djent.ksd

"real djent 2"
real djent 2.ksd

"real djent 3" 
real djent 3.ksd

Enjoy


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 20, 2010)

Heya 

I'll download these and check them out when I get home. I've had better luck getting Djenty-ness from AmpliTube or the LePou amp sims.


----------



## ba55i5t (Jan 9, 2011)

Bump.

With one preset re-did.

http://www.mediafire.com/?gpsj77raavxb3p1

This one's called "who needs impulses" since I've spent the last couple of weeks just experimenting with all of the "best" impulses and ampsims and I have not gotten good results. If someone could show me the yellow brick road path to uneven structure tone or something, I will gladly re-convert.

Thanks,

Enjoy. 

PS next bump will include a sample.


----------



## Titanwar990 (Jan 9, 2011)

bump. Wheres my sample?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 9, 2011)

I still haven't checked out these presets. 

I'm going to load them on my laptop today and take them for a spin. 

*-EDIT-*

i just tried them out, and I like the real djent 2 the best. I tweaked it myself, and I want to upload it here soon so you can tell me what you think.


----------



## ba55i5t (Jan 9, 2011)

Great. I'd really appreciate it if you could help/criticize my presets and help tweak them. I've been tweaking them (real djent 2) a bit today too - messing around with the gain settings and exploring using another mic+cabinet on top of the matched cabinet (4x12 gratifier).

Let me know how the process is going man.


----------



## ba55i5t (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump with samples and a new preset.

I like this one, and have dubbed it hot sauce.

hot sauce 2 cab1.ksd

Pic of rig:

hot sauce djent.jpg

I use the input and output settings on the pic and for the interface I have the input just below the point where you get in the red, and the output at a nice sweet spot.

So finally....samples...but please do not kill me for my loose playing...I am only a bassist.

New Millenium Cyanide Christ Riff:

djent sample 1 new millenium riff.wav

Deathcore riff from my band:

djent sample 2 deathcore riff.wav

Please let me know what you think...if it's terrible, doesn't work, a good start, etc. and please tweak!!

EDIT: These are just off the cutting room floor - post fx from the GR4 standalone. No added fx in a DAW.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 12, 2011)

what guitar are you playing?


----------



## ba55i5t (Jan 12, 2011)

One of the most boutique guitars on the planet.







Note the MINI on the headstock and the stock pickups. EDIT: 22.75" scale length

I've got it tuned to Bb for New Millenium Cyanide Christ and drop A for the deathcore riff.

I hope the tone works on other guitars considering I really enjoy this tone and would like to play it on other guitars.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 12, 2011)

Give this a shot- it's my tweak of the 'real djent 2' patch. Bear in mind I'm using an RG1527 w/ an Evo 7 in the bridge position.


View attachment 18257


----------



## ba55i5t (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey JPhoenix,


Thanks for helping me out with developing the tone and everything. You've been great so far.

Unfortunately, your preset will not open with my version of GR. 

Do you know if there is any reason why?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 13, 2011)

that's a good question, are you on a mac? I'm on a PC.


Here's a picture of the signal chain so you can replicate it. You'd probably have to tweak some settings for your gear anyway. Note that the Stomp Comp's volume isn't off, it's just a few notches above off. The cutoff of the Pro Filter is at 71hz, feel free to tweak that if it's too dark for your liking.


----------



## ba55i5t (Jan 13, 2011)

I just made up a copy of your preset, but haven't had a chance to try it yet since I'm at my univ right now with no MINI in sight. I'll check it out as soon as I get home.

As for the compatibility issue, it seems that your graphic interface is different from mine. Your graphic eq is a teal colour and mine's brown and you'll notice subtle changes in the font between both of ours. Perhaps you have a newer version of GR4. I've got 4.0.7.

Cheers.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 13, 2011)

ah, that makes sense. I think I'm running 4.1.1 or something like that.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 10, 2011)

hot sauce 2 is awesome man !


----------



## iamjosan (Nov 28, 2013)

Preset sounds great. Anyone else tweaked it up a bit?


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 29, 2013)

Great tones, ba55i5t! Didn't think it was possible to get a decent djent tone out of Guitar Rig. I've been battling with Guitar Rig too for this year now but I just changed to using Lepou's impulses lately because I finally figured it out.

Here's my clip using the hot sauce and real djent 2 + one of my own patches ugh:

https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/gr5-djent-tone-test

I used some minor post-EQing on the guitars and added some delay and turned down the treble a bit on the lead guitar.


----------

